# Feeding Dart frogs during vacation



## Bioguy77 (Apr 26, 2018)

Is there any automatic feeder in the market? What frog care arrangements do people do when they go out for a long vacation?

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## AuroraK (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey,

A few threads on this but how long will you be gone? I no longer feed my frogs on trips of a week or so as they are fine and, as the expert Ed points out, most captive frogs are over weight or obese (mine are chubby in his expert opinion).

If you want to feed them, some folks put a mini fly culture in the viv with some holes poked in the top so the flies can slowly crawl out. Do not use Saran Wrap - use a rigid lid with holes poked in - one poor soul tried that to come home to the frogs having fallen in and not survived. 

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salvz (Nov 3, 2014)

I always make some arrangements for vacations longer than a week, especially for thumbnail frogs that don't hold weight in my experience as well as the bigger darts. Here's a recent thread on the subject: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/317866-vacation-strategy.html


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

For less than a week: small, producing culture with a needle-point mesh top.

Longer than a week? Find a friend to swing by and supplement and otherwise check on things.


----------



## alsofaac (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm very lucky! I have a former student who would help take care of frogs when he was in school, and then began frog-sitting whenever I'm out of town. He still does so.


----------



## Bioguy77 (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks for the tips. Vacations are in the range of a week to 10 days. I will try the mini culture method. 

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------

